# Top 10 dangerous dogs!



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Just seen this on another forum and thought it interesting! The top 10 dangerous dogs -

1) dachshund
2) chihuahua
3) jack russel
4) Akita
5) Australian Cattle dog
6) Pit Bull
7) Beagle
8) English Springer Spaniel
9) Border Collie
10) German Shepherd dog

It was an investigation carried out by the University of Pennsilvania. Notice how how Rotties and Staffies do not even make it onto the top 10! The lowest apparently are Golden Retirievers, Labs, Basset Hounds and Greyhounds ( which does not surprise me).


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

i saw that too, i was surprised at the dacshund


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm sure I read somewhere that dacshunds came top as the most destructive breed aswell.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

I can't be 100% on this, but I am sure I remember my mate who owns a staffie (old gal now)telling me that Staffs are the 6th most best house dog? or something like that!

I know that the Daschund "can" be aggresive, but I think that's down the owners (which is normally the case with most breeds). They tend not to discipline them properly and let them get away with murder... which can lead to undesirable behaviour. Which can often be the case in many toy breed dogs. The owners tend to let them do what they like, because they are too "cute" to tell off... lol.


----------



## FlyinBrian (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm really surprised at the top 3 in that list.... I'm also surprised that the Springer Spaniel is even in the top 10. 

The Springer is my Fiancé's favourite breed... wait 'til I tell her this!


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

SPRINGER SPANIEL !!? 

I Think Im Gonna Cry , Honeslty I Feel Lost .. 

Totally Lost


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Kay2008 said:


> I can't be 100% on this, but I am sure I remember my mate who owns a staffie (old gal now)telling me that Staffs are the 6th most best house dog? or something like that!
> 
> I know that the Daschund "can" be aggresive, but I think that's down the owners (which is normally the case with most breeds). They tend not to discipline them properly and let them get away with murder... which can lead to undesirable behaviour. Which can often be the case in many toy breed dogs. The owners tend to let them do what they like, because they are too "cute" to tell off... lol.


totally agree.

My ex's parents had 2 jack russells x patterdale terriers and they used to bite people and try and attack other dogs and they just used to shrug it off and say "oh they're only defending their terratory!"

I bet they wouldn't have said that if our big GSD did the same thing to them!


----------



## FlyinBrian (Aug 19, 2008)

JasperCarrot said:


> SPRINGER SPANIEL !!?
> 
> I Think Im Gonna Cry , Honeslty I Feel Lost ..
> 
> Totally Lost


I'm guessing you have one?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't understand either why the springer is there, my uncle had one and he was the sweetest dog ever  But it just goes to tshow that any dog can be dangerous if in the wrong hands, people need to tbe more responsible.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Honestly my first though at reading the top two was, 'what from tripping over them?' However I know smaller breeds make up for what they lack in size with tenacious personalities. Would we have them any other way


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

FlyinBrian said:


> I'm guessing you have one?


Yup .. My Black And White , Field X Show Type , English Springer Spaniel - Male - 5 Years And 7 Weeks Old .. Jasper .

He Is My Baby Though x 

But As An Example On How Good He Really Is - He Gets On Perfectly With My Baby Cousin And Is Soo Careful Around Him , And Before He Met My Cousin He Had Never Seen A Baby Before x

Aww My Jasper xxx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Nina Cole said:


> The lowest apparently are Golden Retirievers, Labs, Basset Hounds and Greyhounds ( which does not surprise me).


It does surprise me our Briard has been attacked by *3 different Labradors *plus 1 Rottweiler and a Jack Russell the last 2 I'm not so surprised at, but the Labs, they aren't as nice as I thought.


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

nic b said:


> I don't understand either why the springer is there, my uncle had one and he was the sweetest dog ever  But it just goes to tshow that any dog can be dangerous if in the wrong hands, people need to tbe more responsible.


Jaspers My Baby Boy x , Honeslty He Would Never Think Of Hurting Anyone !!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

JasperCarrot said:


> Yup .. My Black And White , Field X Show Type , English Springer Spaniel - Male - 5 Years And 7 Weeks Old .. Jasper .
> 
> He Is My Baby Though x
> 
> ...


aww they're only on the list hun because some owners probably dont discipline them because they look so cute! It's all down to the owner at the end of the day


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

I suppose it's all really down to correct socialisation.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> It does surprise me our Briard has been attacked by *3 different Labradors *plus 1 Rottweiler and a Jack Russell the last 2 I'm not so surprised at, but the Labs, they aren't as nice as I thought.


The last two dogs that have had a go at my dog have been black labs, with the owner walking about 1/2 mile behind the dog not caring what they were up to


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

I have met so many dogs like that. It got to the point where I would have panic attacks when walking our lab if another dog approached with no owner in sight


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

No Its Like People Always Want To Cuddle Jasper On Walks And Everything ( Well Wanted Like In England I Mean .. ) And I Never Had People Crossing Onto The Other Side Of The Road To Avoid Him And Things Like Some Staffie Owns Have To Put Up With .. Before I Honeslty Did Feel Bad For Them x But You Never Truely Understand What It Feels Like Untill Your Breed Comes Up On The Top 10 Dangerous Dogs List  

This May Seem A Bit Drastic But I Am So Confused ... 

I Will Shut Up Now


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

bee112 said:


> aww they're only on the list hun because some owners probably dont discipline them because they look so cute! It's all down to the owner at the end of the day


Aw Thankyou . I Just Cant Believe It .. I Dont Wanna Belive It !! 

Again .. Sorry I Will Shut Up Now


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

My Lily is a Golden Retriever and she is sweeter than a bag of jelly babies. She lets about 20 kids a day fuss her with out even batting an eye lid.

However my Heinz 57 has jack russell in her and I can honestly say she has absolutely no aggression in her either and is quite happy to be petted.


----------



## Sgurr (Aug 24, 2008)

If you go to the University of Pennsyvania site you can see their press release - they did the reasearch. You will find that the English Springer Spaniel Field Trial Association participated in the survey. BUT it is the American Cocker Spaniel that they name as being in the more aggressive group for aggression directed towards humans - ESS not mentioned.

You can also still do the survey as a pet owner - I've just done it for one of my ESS.
The average for Stranger Agression (all breeds) is 0.60 and for Springers only is 0.51, so lower than the all breeds average. I bit higher than all breeds average 0.18 compared to 0.14 for Owner Aggression (Springer Rage a factor perhaps?)

Great survey C-BARQ - go and do it! But be honest!

Sgurr


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

The American Temperament Test Society, Inc. (ATTS), a not-for-profit organization that promotes uniform temperament testing for dog breeds, gives the Bull Terrier a pass rate of 92.1% as of the 25/8/8. The average for all breeds is 81.5%.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

The list should be called: Top 10 Breeds With The Most Idiot Owners NOT Top 10 Dangerous Dogs List.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> The list should be called: Top 10 Breeds With The Most Idiot Owners NOT Top 10 Dangerous Dogs List.


Are you bragging then!?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

MrPedigree said:


> Are you bragging then!?


Nope, Border Collies are in at number 9 and there's plenty of idiot owners of Border Collies.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

MrPedigree said:


> The American Temperament Test Society, Inc. (ATTS), a not-for-profit organization that promotes uniform temperament testing for dog breeds, gives the Bull Terrier a pass rate of 92.1% as of the 25/8/8. The average for all breeds is 81.5%.


That's all well and good but it doesn't give you the population of dogs that were tested.
If only one was tested and passed it would give a reading of 100%.
Personally I don't like stats as they are unreliable.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> It does surprise me our Briard has been attacked by *3 different Labradors *plus 1 Rottweiler and a Jack Russell the last 2 I'm not so surprised at, but the Labs, they aren't as nice as I thought.





nic b said:


> The last two dogs that have had a go at my dog have been black labs, with the owner walking about 1/2 mile behind the dog not caring what they were up to


Funny that, because at the various different training classes we have been to it has been the labs that have had dog agression issues


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

I found this Top Ten (10) Most Dangerous Dog Breeds | Pets Do a different version of the top 10 most dangerous breeds...

10. Dalmatian
9. Boxer
8. Presa Canario
7. Chow Chow
6. Doberman Pinschers
5. Alaskan Malamutes
4. Huskies
3. German Shepherds
2. Rottweilers
1. Pit Bull

I'm sure this will ruffle a few feathers, can I just point out that it is not my list lol see the link for credits!!

Rotties, pits, shepherds all named and shamed as usual  Surprised the Dalmatian is listed! Gillieworm if u are reading this I bet you are enraged!!

Does anyone know Chows? I know a lady with two of them and they are the two most unfriendly dogs I have met, never seen any others though they are quite rare down here in devon I think. Never even heard of Presa Canario


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> Gillieworm if u are reading this I bet you are enraged!!


I don't know whether to be enraged or pi$$ myself laughing. Dalmatians dangerous?  They wanna meet my two wimpy softies. The only thing dangerous about them is the fact that they think they are a lap dog so you could end up being squashed under their weight  Just goes to show you can take these lists with a pinch of salt



louise5031 said:


> Never even heard of Presa Canario


My friend has 8 of these, and 1 has just had 7 puppies. Beautiful dogs from the Mastiff family, but defo have guard dog tendancies naturally and *very* protective of their human family


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> I found this Top Ten (10) Most Dangerous Dog Breeds | Pets Do a different version of the top 10 most dangerous breeds...


That list is an absolute joke in my honest opinion!  (apart from the chow chow!)


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

What breeds are part of the dangerous dog act?


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Just clicked the link and read why Dallies are on the danger list

_*"Dalmatians are very protective dogs and can be aggressive towards humans. They are very active and need lots of exercise. They have very sensitive natures and an excellent memory. This bred is famed for their intelligence, indepedence, and survival instincts."*_

Agressive towards humans?? Not likely, some entire males can be funny with other dogs but thats about it.......... didn't realise intelligence = danger


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> What breeds are part of the dangerous dog act?


Pitbull, Japanese Tosa, Dogo Argentino and Fila Brasilerio (sp?).


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

gillieworm said:


> didn't realise intelligence = danger


My lot are safe then!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> My lot are safe then!!


yeah if thats the case Zach must be softer than andrex lol bless him!!


----------



## martha moo (Sep 11, 2008)

thats crazy
i cant believe most breeds on there are dangerous my nan has a beagle and she hides under the bed when the kids visit!! saying that so would most breeds they are scary
and the spaniel !!! very strange!!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes there are few dangerous dogs about, but I would rather walk past group of dogs, than a group of todays teenagers


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy Paws said:


> Yes there are few dangerous dogs about, but I would rather walk past group of dogs, than a group of todays teenagers


I think that we would all agree with that one


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Why is everyone up in arms when their beloved breed appears on a 'dangerous' list?? Welcome to my world LOL - are we not all of the opinion that any dog can be dangerous given certain circumstances??????


----------



## b9bbj (Jun 26, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> The list should be called: Top 10 Breeds With The Most Idiot Owners NOT Top 10 Dangerous Dogs List.


i totally agree well said.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Jo P said:


> Why is everyone up in arms when their beloved breed appears on a 'dangerous' list?? Welcome to my world LOL - are we not all of the opinion that any dog can be dangerous given certain circumstances??????


I know yeh lol I dont see why everyone is so horrified, it doesnt mean if you own a spaniel it's going to suddenly turn on you!


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

My toy poodle is very dangerous. He steals shoes!


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

i think they should put ridgebacks on the list. im always covered from bruises from elbows and feet when mine climbs on and off my lap and the tail is like a whip, never let one get into your eye!! lol


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

cassie01 said:


> the tail is like a whip, never let one get into your eye!! lol


This reminds me of the time Oscar met a big labrador and her tail went so fast, it nearly knocked him over!


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Jo P said:


> Why is everyone up in arms when their beloved breed appears on a 'dangerous' list?? Welcome to my world LOL - are we not all of the opinion that any dog can be dangerous given certain circumstances??????


I wasn't up in arms, just found it hilarious!


----------



## Swish (Sep 18, 2008)

Being a dog behaviourist I can categorically state that all of these lists are pure ********.

Its the same old rubbish how us humans need an answer to everything and then look for another answer when we can't accept the truth that we as a species are to blame for when dogs go bad.

There's no such thing as a bad dog, but there is such a thing as twatish owners picking the same breed every time and further shaming the breed by being complete idiots without the first idea of how to handle a dog.

Why do Pitbulls, Rotties and Dobermans always come first on these lists? Because the majority of people wanting those dogs are idiots that haven't got any interest in loving a dog but only an interest in scaring people off by getting a 'judged by its cover' breed and then mistreating it to the point that its an aggressive dog.

These researchers should spend their time doing something worthwhile, like research into why so many researchers waste their times on creating bullshit studies. Still, nowhere near as bad as the KC in the involvement of dogs.


----------



## ringses (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm surprised that Akitas aren't on there, not that I think they are but there seems to be a stigma about them being vicious. I hate lists like this, any dog can be dangerous if it is not treated right and some breeds just get bad press. I worked in a dog sanctuary and the most viscious dogs there were a westie, a bassett hound and a dachsund!


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I would agree with regard to lists. I would also like to know on what research these lists are based.

When I worked with Roger Mugford he really surprised me by stating that a lot of the dogs through his door were actually Labs!!! Umm, I was amazed too.


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

bee112 said:


> I know yeh lol I dont see why everyone is so horrified, it doesnt mean if you own a spaniel it's going to suddenly turn on you!


I Didn't Mean It Like That  ..

I Was Just Shocked At The Fact That The Springer Spaniel Was Up There ..

Very Shocked .. And A Bit Upset .. Take It With A Pinch Of Salt Right ? - I Think Thats How The Saying Goes Anyway !!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Nina Cole said:


> When I worked with Roger Mugford he really surprised me by stating that a lot of the dogs through his door were actually Labs!!! Umm, I was amazed too.


Labs seem to atract numpty owners too, we always get black Labs following us when we're walking, no recall at all, not come across an aggressive one though.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I am surprised at the list but looking at it again a breed that becomes popular is then bred by irresponsible breeders for a quick buck. These breeders don't take potential health/hereditary problems or temperament into consideration and because these breeders don't care who they sell to hey presto the recipe for disaster.

It really is a sorry state of affairs because certain breeds are getting a bad reputation. I have no doubt there be will forum members who own one of the breeds on the list and they know their dog is not aggressive, I know all dogs can bite but not all do.

Lets look at percentages how many dogs are there in the UK alone and how many attacks are there. Where I live there is a higher risk of being knifed or shot than being attacked by a dog.

Why can't the media put incidents of dog attacks in proportion and Joe Public would realise that considering the number of dogs including those which are neglected the number of attacks is negligible. There is a higher risk of harming yourself in the home than being attacked by the family dog.

Sue


----------



## JimJamz (Mar 15, 2008)

Not surprised to see Akita's on that list at all. Although mine is perfect. It's always the owner never the dog. Did chuckle to see Chihuahua on the list especially above the Akita. But They are known to snap. Out of my 2 I would be more afraid of the chi


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't know what it is with us but we seem to attract the numpty owners,we have a flaming yorkie that is a nightmare living around the corner,we avoid walking around that way because it always runs through the gate,growling barking and snapping at other dogs,much to the amusement of it's owners.A westie also lives in the same street and that's just as bad,O/H had a run in with a couple of poodles who nearly bit him and more recently a run in with a Dobe.

Personally I think the lists are rubbish.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

OMG a beagle I know i am biased but there was a reason (although not one I agree with) that they were used for testing. The reason being that they are so placid they will accept almost anything. This was sadly to their cost! I think that this study is a load of rubbish IMHO They obviously have not taken into account popular dogs. It goes without saying that if there is a very popular breed the odds are that they will be involved in some sort of incident. A springer come on!!!!! I agree that some dogs are bred for purpose, just like a gundog or a sheep dog, but if dogs were treated/trained in the
correct manner then they will never need use that instinct. After all the majority of dogs have a guarding /protective instinct, it is just that we do not know how to read their body language correctly and sometimes visa versa. I don't even agree that such a list should exist but this list Is what I personally would call just numbers doing the talking not the truth IMHO!!! sorry don't normally get the hump about these things, Jo p you shouldn't have to put up with all that stuff it's such a shame that your lovely breed has been attacked through no fault of their own. It is the human race that has bought this down on the dogs and they seem to be the ones too suffer!!! I will get off my soap box now.


----------



## jacks4me (Sep 8, 2008)

I wonder how often they update their list.I have to train a dachshund next week.As a trainer I have to always see for myself the problems I may need to work on.Ive had aggressive dogs that people would never think to,yet most of the problems lye with the owners.I dont really believe those lists after the things Ive seen anyway.Theirs also medical conditions that may apply.They are all dogs after all.


----------



## bikesfred54 (Sep 10, 2008)

ringses said:


> I'm surprised that Akitas aren't on there, not that I think they are but there seems to be a stigma about them being vicious. I hate lists like this, any dog can be dangerous if it is not treated right and some breeds just get bad press. I worked in a dog sanctuary and the most viscious dogs there were a westie, a bassett hound and a dachsund!


i think akitas are on a list which they came third which in one way is a shock because i dont think i have ever seen one only in pictures,but at the end of the day i think the temperment of any dog is down to the owner.


----------



## samiekam (Nov 19, 2008)

i remember wen i was a child an there was a jack russel who used 2 try an bite my legs wen i was on my bike lol-they scare me-staffs r people dogs but they hate other dogs-but leave them alone unless they come near them-well thats wot the hubby says lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

samiekam said:


> i remember wen i was a child an there was a jack russel who used 2 try an bite my legs wen i was on my bike lol-they scare me-staffs r people dogs but they hate other dogs-but leave them alone unless they come near them-well thats wot the hubby says lol


Not true,I have a SBT entire male who is dog friendly and loves people & kids,not all SBT's are aggressive towards other dogs


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

:eek6: what do they mean by dangerous???...

i dont think that right...:confused1:

i have chihuahuas!.....:incazzato:


----------



## samiekam (Nov 19, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Not true,I have a SBT entire male who is dog friendly and loves people & kids,not all SBT's are aggressive towards other dogs


lol i think there nice dogs-my hubbys dog lived with about 10 men comin an goin so i think he thought he was human lol:001_tongue:


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

I never for one moment thought I would ever own the NO 1 most dangerous dog, let alone be thrilled to bits about it 
Mary
x


----------



## Petsitter (Nov 19, 2008)

A dachshund is the most dangerous dog??? Come on...OK...I petsit for a couple of dachshunds, and they are the sweetest dogs. I have to watch for stuff on the floors or they will chew it...You mean they are the most dangerous dogs??? I would love to know the basis for this research. :confused5:


----------



## samaria (Nov 10, 2008)

I am sure I read somewhere that dacshunds came top as the most destructive breed aswell.I am also surprised that the Border Collie is even in the top 10.
I have also some name of *dangerous dogs*.I think this are also *dangerous*,
*1)*Chow Chow
*2)*Doberman Pinschers
*3)*Presa Canario
*4)*Alaskan Malamutes
*5)*Huskies
*6)*Rottweilers


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

Petsitter said:


> A dachshund is the most dangerous dog??? Come on...OK...I petsit for a couple of dachshunds, and they are the sweetest dogs. I have to watch for stuff on the floors or they will chew it...You mean they are the most dangerous dogs??? I would love to know the basis for this research. :confused5:


I think our Daxie pup must be another breed in disguise,lol the only thing she chews so far are her 'chewy' toys. I keep waiting for things to go wrong,
Mary
x


----------



## dominique (Jan 6, 2009)

Am surprised border collies are at number 9.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Nina said:


> Just seen this on another forum and thought it interesting! The top 10 dangerous dogs -
> 
> 1) dachshund
> 2) chihuahua
> ...


The only one on here that suprised me is the Springer Spaniel - not sure why. The top three don't at all... little ankle biters. No offence to anyone that owns them, I love all breeds...

I've been bitten by two dogs in my life - a _Border Collie _and a _Labrador cross_...

Any dog can be 'dangerous' as they all have teeth.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

It's all Nonsense, I have only met one aggressive springer and he had rage syndrome and also I've found a few labs can get quite nasty and I myself have been growlled at by a few. I also have a scar on my foot where I was attacked by a yorkie (It may sound funny but I had to have 3 stitches) so in reality it's the dog and not the breed.


----------

